# Insulating a lean-to off the back of my garage. Need advice on what kind to get



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

http://publicecodes.citation.com/icod/irc/2009/icod_irc_2009_11_sec002.htm


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.energystar.gov/index.cfm?c=home_sealing.hm_improvement_insulation_table

What size wall studs do you have?


----------



## M3 Pete (May 10, 2011)

spdorsey said:


> I live in California. Thanks for the replies!


As Joe's map shows, California has five different zones in it. 

I live in Zone 3 and have R19, because that's what the house came with. Might be nice to have more, but first I need to air seal the attic before it will do much good. But nearly everybody around here has the same thing. 

Which begs the question, how airtight is this "lean-to"? If you have a drafty door and leaky walls/windows, going to the full recommended R value is not going to be good value. 

And how are you calculating $1000 for an 18x9 roof? That's 162 square feet. Both of the R38 batts advertised on the HD site are exactly $1 per square foot. 

This one is 64 square feet, look at the specs
http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1v/R-202585891/h_d2/ProductDisplay


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

California has its own Energy Code. San Jose is in Zone 3C, requires R-38 in ceiling, R-25 in walls, pp. 13: http://www.pge.com/includes/docs/pd...ch/climate/california_climate_zones_01-16.pdf

Call around for best prices......

Gary


----------

